# Urgent advice?, herpes outbreak during emb transfer



## fairybabydust (May 25, 2016)

Hello, I really need advice. I was diagnosed with genital herpes in the past. I had an IVF cycle (told the nurse I has the condition but did not get much advice). I started to notice the beginning of an outbreak before egg collection. I had embryos transferred yesterday. I had a bad external outbreak but nothing much to see internally so doctor went ahead. I am now afraid the herpes could be passed onto the embryo as the tube passed through the vagina. I had some discharge which may have been herpes related. I feel my clinic should have put me something to supress the outbreak from happening. I am worried the virus could be in my ovaries or uterus now and stop implantation from happening. My consultant said should be ok but I can have anti viral if I am sore. My GP rang gyny and would not gave the antiviral as risky in first trimester. I have no idea what to do or whether this will kill/damage the embryo. ?


----------



## QWERTY9876 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi. I think it will have been fine re the transfer. As for taking anti-vitals, I had a dose when I was 7 weeks pregnant as I had an outbreak. There's no problem giving antivirals in the first trimester. I'm nearly 17 weeks pregnant now. Try not to worry. Good luck, and I hope you get your bfp! Xx


----------

